# Aspirin: I'm confused



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I have been taking a baby aspirin (75mg) for about 4 years on instruction from my GP.

When I saw the surgeon recently about my forthcoming eye op I was asked why I was taking aspirin as I had not had a heart attack/stroke. So I stopped taking them :roll: 

When I went in for the op I had to tell the nurse prior to the op what medication I was taking. When I told her that I stopped the aspirin, and the reason why, she went a little bit ballistic and said that it was ESSENTIAL that I start taking them again immediately, and that it was the intention to get everyone over 50 taking aspirin. :roll: 

If the medical fraternity can't come up with the same opinions, what chance have I got ?

BTW, have started taking them again and I am planning on seeing my GP


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I started takig them last year along with statins ramipril and felopadine. I thought iwas fit and well untill i had a medical.


Aspirin is used to thin the blood so it will flow thro`narrowed arteries etc. But if you cut yourself you bleed longer.
As a side effect the pain in my bunion joint, something i have had for over 20 years has gone.

But the pain in the neck still lives next door

Dave P


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My GP prescribed Junior Asprin years ago after I had a 'trapped nerve'.
This resulted in me having nose bleeds at the slightest shake of the head or sneeze. I stopped.

It's all trial and error.

Ray.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Dave

I know about the blood thinning  but when I had my 1st op on my eyelids - I've just had my 4th 8O I did not stop taking them prior to the op and the surgeon had a problem with the blood flow - too much bleeding 8O 

So for ops 2 & 3 I stopped the aspirin 10 days before the op. No Problem, no excessive bleeding during the operation.

The nurse, prior to my 4th op last week, said they do not advocate stopping the aspirin prior to operations because it did not cause a problem :roll:


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

On current medical thinking it would seem that your surgeon is right and the nurse is wrong.

Aspirin is no longer recommended unless there is history of heart attack/stroke


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi geoff

You are about as topical as it is possible to be with your post.... there is news just today about the new findings of some scientist who says it is not a good idea :roll:

BBC health news <<<<<<

mike


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

hmmm :roll: 

thanks mike., I had not seen that..

following the surgeons advice looks to be the way to go...

But I will go and discuss it with my GP


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Whatever can they think of next to cause more confusion!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've been on junior aspirin for the last twelve years.I understand that aspirin is not a thinner(like warfarin) but a blood 'smoother' it allows easier flow of the blood. allegedly :lol: 

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What a poorly lot we are.
My dad who is now 80 years old suffered a heart attack at 57 and told that he would not see retirement. An aspirin a day has kept him going along with a triple by pass.

Dave p


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Can play havoc with the stomach


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

So Dave working on that assumption with a quad bypass and twelve years of aspirin I should make 90,I doubt it. :lol: 

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Soluble Aspirin causes less stomach trouble when taken after food. I think i`ll take the risk, no trouble yet.
my dad had to finish work at 59. Gosh i`m nearly there.

Dave P


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.ahrq.gov/clinic/uspstf09/aspirincvd/aspcvdart.htm

It is a long document but read for yourself - the bleeding events and dangers invloved far outweigh the benefits! 5 died during clinical trials into the benefits of taking aspirin for the prevention of CVD.

The reason the NHS are now stating not to take it unless you have heart problems, is because of this bleeding, and the fact that it causes more problems and requires far more treatment when you may not even develop heart disease!

Instead you end up vomiting blood, burning away the hiatus damaging the oesopogus and risk an ulcer that if ruptured, can kill in minutes!

Imagine camping on a beach in low tide - be a great place to wake in the morning - but worth risking the tide coming in?? You are effectively doing the same - just not with a 50k motorhome, instead your wellbeing or at worst, life.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So should i continue with the whisky and red or the aspirin.

Not much fun in getting older

Dave P


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Go for the whiskey! Thins the blood and far more pleasant!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Thought this was a call for help when I read the title. :roll: I'll remove my underpants from outside my trousers & go back inside.

Dougie.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

My mother told me years ago to take an asprin a day and although I have missed days out from time to time I have now been taking them for over 30 years. I can't even remember why she told me to take them. I always stop taking them 3 or 4 days before I have toothpegs out and if I have had to have a medical procedure like a Kodak moment up my bum.

I like bleeding a lot as if I cut myself it washes the cut out better although I would imagine a deep cut would be a problem.

Of course, it may be that these asprins have made me fat because I was normal when I first started taking them and I had hair.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

asprn said:


> Thought this was a call for help when I read the title. :roll: I'll remove my underpants from outside my trousers & go back inside.
> 
> Dougie.


    I did originally put (not for Dougie) in the title but then realised you were an Asprn not an aspirin :wink:


----------

